# صلاه صغيره قبل قراءة الكتاب المقدس مهمه اوى و هتساعدنا كتيير



## meryam 4 jesus (11 أغسطس 2008)

دى صلاه صغيره ياريت نقولها قبل قراءة الكتاب المقدس 

للقديس مارأفرام السريانى




" يا الله اجعلنى مستحقا أن يتنعم ذهنى بفهم أسرار ابنك الحبيب الوحيد .

ياربنا اكشف غطاء الأوجاع المسدول على وجه عقلى و أشرق نورك الطاهر فى قلبى ليدخل ذهنى لأنظر بعين نفسى النيره الأسرار الطاهره المخفيه فى بشارتك .

أعطنى نعمه و اجعلنى مستحقا برحمتك أن لا يذهب ذكرك من قلبى ليلا أو نهارا .


أمين​


----------



## maryem66 (12 أغسطس 2008)

صلاءة جميلة جداااا
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## remo_m_m (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاه صغيره قبل قراءة الكتاب المقدس مهمه اوى و هتساعدنا كتيير*

*امين 
صلاة جميلة جدا​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (13 أغسطس 2008)

maryem66 قال:


> صلاءة جميلة جداااا
> الرب يبارك خدمتك



ميرسى جدااااا لمرورك مريم وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صلاه صغيره قبل قراءة الكتاب المقدس مهمه اوى و هتساعدنا كتيير*



remo_m_m قال:


> *امين
> صلاة جميلة جدا​*



ميرسى كتير لمرورك ريمو وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> دى صلاه صغيره ياريت نقولها قبل قراءة الكتاب المقدس
> 
> للقديس مارأفرام السريانى
> 
> ...



شكراا للنصيه الرب يباركم صلى لاجلى


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (14 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> شكراا للنصيه الرب يباركم صلى لاجلى



ربنا معاك أخى ويحافظ عليك ويقويك ويبارك حياتك
و ميرسى لمرورك كتيييير


----------



## ROMMEL (28 يونيو 2009)

صلاة جميلة جدااااااااااااا
شكرا ليكى يا مريم على الصلاة الجميلة
ربنا يعوضك كل خير


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

_امين ربنا يعوض تعبك ​_


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكرااااا على الصلاة الرائعة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

اميــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اووووى 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (29 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ياقمرى صلاة جميلة جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 يوليو 2009)

امين


شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة
تحيتي​


----------



## sosana (2 يوليو 2009)

امين
صلاة حلوة اوي
ميرسي كتير يا meryam 4 jesus 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Tota Christ (2 يوليو 2009)

مرسى على الصلاه الجميله ربنا يباركك ويساعدنا على فهم الانجيل كويس


----------

